# Garmin Etrex 30 Vs Edge 800



## jjmmagoo4 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok I have bought the etrex 30. I am now suffering from possible buyers remorse. I think i like the bike specific features of the 800 rather then the etrex multiple use platform. I think you get more bang for your buck with the etrex 30 but for my purposes I dont think I need some of the features that have blown me away. Now it might sounds silly but its true I think you get more all around features with the etrex 30 but I personally think the edge 800 is the way to go for Bike specific features. I went with the a product that is cheaper but has more features and think I might have made a mistake, plus I HATE the bike mount for the etrex 30 which has nothing to do with the reason I am having buyers remorse although it hasnt exactly made me fall in love with it either. Sorry just venting and more confused now then ever. Anybody who wants to chime in please do. If I am going to make a move one way or the other i would like it to be soon. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I went from an Edge 705 to an Oregon 450 a few years ago. I found I just didn't use the bike specific features of the 705 all that much. So I consolidated my Edge and an older GPSMap 76CSx that was a monster into the Oregon 450. It worked out for me.

If you're finding that your preferences lie on the opposite side of things, you'd do well to make that change.

Let me guess, you hate the bike mount for the etrex 30 because you have an all mountain bike with a short (<70mm) stem and it won't fit there, so you have to put it on the bars, where it's just not a comfortable fit?


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I have both an 800 and eTrex 30. Like them both quite a bit - if I could only have one it would be the 30, but I don't use all the bike specific things much. It's nice having a temperature readout (even though not completely accurate), seeing just how steep that climb is and virtual partner but they aren't deal breakers for me. I run my 30 on a 90mm stem with no problem. I have lost one 30 from the mount though.


----------



## jjmmagoo4 (Jun 10, 2012)

"Let me guess, you hate the bike mount for the etrex 30 because you have an all mountain bike with a short (<70mm) stem and it won't fit there, so you have to put it on the bars, where it's just not a comfortable fit?"

I have the 2012 Trek Mamba, all stock I have a specialized bike computer installed on the stem. Thats why i didnt buy the Edge 800 from the start. I have the Garmin bike mount, I should have saved some shims for this install. I have it on tight and yet it still feels like it can slide around.

I dont know, the etrex 30 is a little overwhelming, all i want to do is see the path I am on, measure my mileage, and tell me the time, Its nice knowing elevation changes. I think I need to get used to it! The GPS they have now rivals some airliner stuff!!!


----------

